# Have a question, I'm on. 901 stock! Just got the OTA...



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Message from. 902! Would I be able to install it even if I'm on. 901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah worked fine for me and my wifes phone. Just install like normal.


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow...did u have .901 and just install it without going back to .893?

Want to make sure before I click install! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes exactly that, a couple of weeks ago when 901 came out i flashed it as stock no root in the stock recovery and today i woke up and saw there was an update to 902, downloaded it and it went into stock recovery and flashed with no issues to the phone or anything installed.


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, some people accidentally got the .901 update due to a VZW error, so it would be very unfair for Verizon to say "No, sorry, can't do .902 now"


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, installed it with no issues, still rooted and .902 is running!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

